# Making your own laminates



## powerchord (Sep 16, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what is the best way to cut your own laminates? I only need relatively thin (width) strips, which I have tried to do on my table saw, unfortunately I need strips that are only about 1/16" thick and I can't seem to get the fence adjusted properly so I get a uniform thickness on the cut. Any suggestions?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You didn't say how wide but...*

Try this jig for your table saw:
Just recieved my 2 Thin Rip Table saw jigs from Rockler. $15.00 ea. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?p...in%20rip%20jig
part no 36833. They really work! I got 2 for more than one saw, but I found that by using 2 at once it acts as a roller pressure in towards the fence and makes for a more accurate cut, although 2 would not be required. The graduations are in 1/8" and 1/16ths, but you be better off to establish the thickness by trial and error for a perfect fit, if one is required. There is a method to zero it out and that should work also. I highly recommend this device and was able to cut 1/16" strips falling to the left of the blade, impossible any other way.

You set the jig to the dimension of cut off you want to the left side of the blade. You move the workpiece and fence to "bump' the roller on the jig, each time you make a pass. You need a self squaring fence or you will be frustrated with this jig. A feather board will work in the same fashion, if it's not flexing when you "bump" it. A rigid stop black clamped to the left side will also work. This jig sets up easily with the self clamping knob and that's the biggest advantage.
:thumbsup: bill 

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Fbranco (Jan 30, 2009)

Far from me to dissuade anybody from buying new toys. But if you have a feather board like the one on the pic, just spin it 180 deg so the butt makes contact with the board and use it as the rockler jig.


----------



## powerchord (Sep 16, 2009)

Sweet. Thanks guys! I will give those a shot. I really hate having to buy precut lams if I can to it myself.


----------

